# Any Clubs in South East/South - Team Match



## brfcfan (Oct 6, 2014)

Wondered if any members of clubs in the south would like to organise a match v our club Nizels. Usually 6 pairs 4 ball better ball, possibly home and away each year or alternate years.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2014)

brfcfan said:



			Wondered if any members of clubs in the south would like to organise a match v our club Nizels. Usually 6 pairs 4 ball better ball, possibly home and away each year or alternate years.
		
Click to expand...

In my experience, most club matches are arranged at committee level as their entry in the diary would probably need confirmation by the committee


----------



## brfcfan (Oct 7, 2014)

chrisd said:



			In my experience, most club matches are arranged at committee level as their entry in the diary would probably need confirmation by the committee
		
Click to expand...

Yes you are right.

I am on the committee.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm a member at the same course as Chris as we have a series of friendlies each year. I play in many of them, home and away. I can ask about setting up a match. Pm you email address, or just drop our secretary Keith an email or call (details on the website) 
Ash.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm sure we could arrange a team from the forum to come and play your team once per year if you wanted to (bargain green fee of course)  Nizels is a nice course and we have quite a few 'locals'.


----------



## brfcfan (Oct 7, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I'm sure we could arrange a team from the forum to come and play your team once per year if you wanted to (bargain green fee of course)  Nizels is a nice course and we have quite a few 'locals'.
		
Click to expand...

The committee do tend to want a home and away fixture, but if you are local I have 2 free green fee vouchers available that have to be used before end of November, so if anyone wants to use them then let me know.

Just give me a couple of dates and I will sort it out for you.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 7, 2014)

brfcfan said:



			The committee do tend to want a home and away fixture, but if you are local *I have 2 free green fee vouchers available that have to be used before end of November*, so if anyone wants to use them then let me know.

Just give me a couple of dates and I will sort it out for you.
		
Click to expand...

Myself and one other forumer would like to (gladly) accept those from you.... do you need an address to post them to?


----------



## brfcfan (Oct 7, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Myself and one other forumer would like to (gladly) accept those from you.... do you need an address to post them to?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Let me know when you want to play and I will book a tee time. Will have to be Mon-Fri.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 7, 2014)

Sending you a 'private notification message' now.... :thup:

(will show up near the top of the page near your profile/settings)


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Myself and one other forumer would like to (gladly) accept those from you....
		
Click to expand...

Errrr, will you phone, text or PM me????


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Errrr, will you phone, text or PM, or ignore me ???


Click to expand...

Amended for you!


----------

